# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >   during our outing we scored tix to see jason mraz at seattle's bumbershoot festival.  he sang for about 2.5 hours and he completely entertained!  i will see him again...and often!!!!

## GramChop

during our outing we scored tix to see jason mraz at seattle's bumbershoot festival.  he sang for about 2.5 hours and he completely entertained!  i will see him again...and often!!!!

----------


## Jeanette

Lucky you!  His music always makes me smile.  Do you think we can lure him to St. Barths the first week in November?  I'll invite him and let you know what he says.    :Big Grin:  

p.s.  So happy to have you back, My Dear!

----------


## MIke R

cookie cutter...corporate...unimaginatve...John Mayer wanna be

----------


## Jeanette

> cookie cutter...corporate...unimaginatve...John Mayer wanna be



Sir, surely you jest...  

Cookie cutter? Unimaginative?  And I know "corporate" as well as anybody (trust me on that one, please...) and this boy doesn't do corporate.

He's fun, spirited, a bit Bohemian and has oodles of talent.

Jason Mraz - I'm Yours Live (1 of 2) 

Jason Mraz - I'm Yours Live (2 of 2)  

Jason Mraz and Colbie Caillat - Lucky

----------


## MIke R

vanilla....white bread...John Mayer wanna be

----------


## phil62

Why not tell us what you really think, Mike? I like him. Youthful enthisiasm and he will probably be around a long time. His concerts all over the world bring huge crowds. He just might grow on you.Amy

----------


## MIke R

I don't dislike him...I just think he is more of the same prepackaged stuff the music industry has been known to perpetuate once  a particular genre ( John  Mayer et al ) has struck a chord ( no pun intended ) with the mainstream....my barometer as to whether I like something or not is if I stop what I am doing and take notice when a song comes on...and when his songs come on - I dont...it has the same effect on me as elevator music...its there...but not really  dong anything to me

----------


## andynap

He is harmless- no one screaming during his singing. LOL  He is OK-  not great but OK. He can carry a tune but he is a girl's singer- no men will go unless dragged by their wife or girlfriend.

----------


## Voosh

I have the privilege of hearing some of the newest talent, and best around the country, here and in Ann Arbor (Austin ain't got nothing on us.) Some are stupendous. Yet, seeing ZZ Top in a small venue last weekend just blew my sox off.

----------


## MIke R

I was living and working in Houston when both ZZ Top and Stevie Ray were small enough to still be  doing small venues..


wow..what shows

----------


## GramChop

> cookie cutter...corporate...unimaginatve...John Mayer wanna be



surely you've never even listened to him.  he is NOTHING like john mayer.  john mayer is blues to jason mraz's pop/scat/ska/stream-of-consciousness style...completely different.  also, mraz's lyrics are upbeat/inspirational/motivational (his words, not mine).  yes, they both play guitars (mraz acoustic/mayer electric) and they are both male, but other than that their styles are soooo different.  mraz's band has a brass section and bongos while mayer has multiple guitars with no horns.  i may be missing something, mikeR, but tell me where the similarities are!

i don't care if you like him or not, but please know that there is a difference in their styles.

----------


## amyb

Good points, LC. I happen to like them both. A

----------


## Jeanette

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> cookie cutter...corporate...unimaginatve...John Mayer wanna be
> 
> 
> 
> surely you've never even listened to him.  he is NOTHING like john mayer.  john mayer is blues to jason mraz's pop/scat/ska/stream-of-consciousness style...completely different.  also, mraz's lyrics are upbeat/inspirational/motivational (his words, not mine).  yes, they both play guitars (mraz acoustic/mayer electric) and they are both male, but other than that their styles are soooo different.  mraz's band has a brass section and bongos while mayer has multiple guitars with no horns.  i may be missing something, mikeR, but tell me where the similarities are!
> 
> i don't care if you like him or not, but please know that there is a difference in their styles.



Welcome back, Missy!  You've been missed.  It was tough playing with these boys without you.

----------


## GramChop

> Originally Posted by gramchop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mike R
> ...



i've been catching up, jeanette!  you have held your own nicely!  you, me and amy tag teaming 'em helps!!!  i'm glad those mean, nasty boys haven't scared you off!  that attorney one can be a bit challenging!!!!  the basketball coach/fisherman is a little easier to manage!!!

----------


## GramChop

> Good points, LC. I happen to like them both. A



me, too, amy!  however, i don't see mraz playing along side eric clapton!!!

my daughter, sarah, and i are seeing mraz in austin on tuesday!!!

----------


## amyb

That's great. I am sure you will enjoy the performance.

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> cookie cutter...corporate...unimaginatve...John Mayer wanna be
> 
> 
> 
> surely you've never even listened to him.  he is NOTHING like john mayer.  john mayer is blues to jason mraz's pop/scat/ska/stream-of-consciousness style...completely different.  also, mraz's lyrics are upbeat/inspirational/motivational (his words, not mine).  yes, they both play guitars (mraz acoustic/mayer electric) and they are both male, but other than that their styles are soooo different.  mraz's band has a brass section and bongos while mayer has multiple guitars with no horns.  i may be missing something, mikeR, but tell me where the similarities are!
> 
> i don't care if you like him or not, but please know that there is a difference in their styles.




Please tell me how it makes a difference if one plays with or without horns? If Eric Clapton plays Layla solo or with the New York Philharmonic it's still Eric Clapton-  right?
Mraz is a girlie singer that's why you girls like him.

----------


## Jeanette

Andy, 

Horns add a distinct element to any performer's sound.  Several legendary bands are defined by their horn sections - Earth, Wind & Fire and Chicago, for example.

No doubt Mraz appeals to the ladies and for good reason - let's start with his immense talent and charisma.  Some of the same reasons the Beatles and Springsteen appeal to ladies, too. 

Missy, 

Enjoy Mraz in Austin!  Two times in one month - lucky you.  I wish I could fit in your suitcase.

----------


## GramChop

if we ignore "it", maybe "it" will go away!!!!

thanks, jeanette!  i'll try to post pics on facebook of the concert!

----------


## andynap

[quote=Jeanette]Andy, 

Horns add a distinct element to any performer's sound.  Several legendary bands are defined by their horn sections - Earth, Wind & Fire and Chicago, for example.

No doubt Mraz appeals to the ladies and for good reason - let's start with his immense talent and charisma.  Some of the same reasons the Beatles and Springsteen appeal to ladies, too. 

quote]


Apples and oranges. We aren't talking about an instrumental group. We are talking about an individual. My example stands. I don't think he is bad at all- at least he has a voice and can strum a guitar.

----------


## KevinS

Jason Mraz was playing on the sound system at Legal Seafood tonight.  I told Mike "this song's for you!"

----------


## andynap

> Jason Mraz was playing on the sound system at Legal Seafood tonight.  I told Mike "this song's for you!"




I know and he guffawed.

----------


## Jeanette

> Jason Mraz was playing on the sound system at Legal Seafood tonight.  I told Mike "this song's for you!"



I know...Missy called the restaurant and requested Jason Mraz for him.    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by gramchop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mike R
> ...




if you think I would pass judgement on a singer I never listened too, you clearly don't know me *and* you are totally missing my point....they are similar in the way the producers created them ( surely you aren't naive enough to think they werent "created"...right? )....cutesy young good looking boys with nice voices to appeal to the ladies ( gee ya think it worked??..LOL)..Mayer at least is a slick guitar player....cookie cutter performers....and it works...I give them credit for that....you guys drink the kool aid...its good business on their part

again..I didn't say I disliked him....I simply said he is yet another cookie cutter industry produced performer who does nothing for me musically

----------


## MIke R

and please tell me how Mayers "Daughters", "Heartbreak Warfare", "Your Body is a Wonderland", "Bigger Than My Body","Waitin on the World to Change" are "blues" as you say, and not cookie cutter pop????

----------


## Fraz

> if we ignore "it", maybe "it" will go away!!!!



However, in the process, you might cease to be the "it" girls.  Just sayin' . . . :)

----------


## GramChop

mikeR....turn off the radio and plug in a concert dvd or one of a  few collaborative dvds done with mayer...one to start with is "crossroads - eric clapton guitar festival 2007" ...watch "sweet home chicago" with buddy guy, eric clapton, robert cray, hubert sumlin, jimmie vaughan, johnny winter and john mayer.    that's where i get his blues energy from!

regarding "industry produced performers"....if it's heard on the radio is it not "industry produced"?  most artists are often heard for the first time on the radio...not necessarily ALL, but some, if not most!

i'm glad my connection at legal seafood hooked ya'll up with great tunes for your dinner!!!!

----------


## Jeanette

I heard John Mayer play at singer/songwriter festivals well before he had any commercial fame.  XPN out of Philly played him early in his career, as they do for many talented, undiscovered singer/songwriters.

Honestly, I don't think his sound changed much from his early undiscovered days until now. While there are certainly industry-produced performers, I wouldn't put John Mayer or Jason Mraz in that category.

----------


## GramChop

when i think of industry-produced, i picture britney, miley, backstreet boys, nsync, pussycat dolls and the like.  the ones that rely on 'pitch-perfected' in-studio tuning.  not that they are not talented, but they rely on the industry to produce their "sound" or their "style".

----------


## MIke R

you both are living in a dream world..pleasant dreams my dears!!!!..LOL

and I *have* the blusey  Mayer CD that you mention..its the only one  of his works I like


and you *still* didnt answer my quesiotn about the songs I mentioned...blues??..or cookie cutter pop??....

----------


## GramChop

the music i mentioned is on a collaborative dvd from a live performance done in 2007, not a specific cd.  

yes, those songs you mention are played on pop radio channels and are classified as pop in the music genre.  my only response to that is "the boy's gotta eat!"  his radio style is like that of other artists in today's pop genre, yes.  just like eric clapton has done "pop", it doesn't take away from his bluesy/rock style.

note to self:  don't send mikeR a mraz cd for christmas!

next artist......?

----------


## MIke R

> yes, those songs you mention are played on pop radio channels and are classified as pop in the music genre.  my only response to that is "the boy's gotta eat!" .
> 
> ......?



about time you came around...which makes him a sellout...and please dont tell me you really believe Clapton ever did pop???

----------


## Jeanette

> Originally Posted by gramchop
> 
> yes, those songs you mention are played on pop radio channels and are classified as pop in the music genre.  my only response to that is "the boy's gotta eat!" .
> 
> ......?
> 
> 
> 
> about time you came around...which makes him a sellout...and please dont tell me you really believe Clation ever did pop???



Mike, I respectfully disagree.

There are many very talented musicians and vocalist in the pop music genre.  Having commercial success as a musician does not have to equate to selling out.

----------


## MIke R

if you depart from your original style it sure as hell is

----------


## GramChop

> Originally Posted by gramchop
> 
> yes, those songs you mention are played on pop radio channels and are classified as pop in the music genre.  my only response to that is "the boy's gotta eat!" .
> 
> ......?
> 
> 
> 
> about time you came around...which makes him a sellout...and please dont tell me you really believe Clapton ever did pop???



 Tears in Heaven...remember that pop song?

----------


## MIke R

that wasn't a pop song..that was from a movie soundtrack that mainstream radio picked up on.....

next artist???

lets talk about the genius of Aldo Nova

----------


## Eddie

What's wrong with pop music, as long as it's good pop music? I love good pop music:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK6Pn...eature=related

----------


## Eddie

Another great pop tune:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XQon5NsYVw&feature=fvw

----------


## MIke R

> What's wrong with pop music, as long as it's good pop music? I love good pop music:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK6Pn...eature=related



 absolutely no argument here...the key word though was "good"

----------


## Jeanette

> if you depart from your original style it sure as hell is



Okay, so I live in a dream world as you say. Personally, I'll take that as a compliment. It's nice up here on my cloud...  The company is delightful and the music is not so bad.

There are many, many musical artists who have branched out from their original styles without selling out...and good for them if they have achieved commerical success along the way.

Let's agree to disagree on this one, Captain.

----------


## Biscuit

> Originally Posted by gramchop
> 
> yes, those songs you mention are played on pop radio channels and are classified as pop in the music genre.  my only response to that is "the boy's gotta eat!" .
> 
> ......?
> 
> 
> 
> about time you came around...which makes him a sellout...and please dont tell me you really believe Clapton ever did pop???



"Behind the Sun" (1985) synth and drum machines and produced by Phil (pop) Collins. Some decent guitar playing but mostly an attempt by Clapton to chart after the yawner "Money and Cigarettes" (1983) received less than stellar reviews.

And Mike- with all due respect- what is more elevator than Clapton's slow-tempo version of Layla? One can only imagine slide god Duane Allman turning over in his grave. At least Bobby Whitlock and the Allman brothers still play the classic version with the Jim Gordon piano coda.  (Further evidence: Clapton's re-worked Layla failed to chart in England, but it did win a Grammy in the US for best pop song of 1992).

Sorry, Mr. R. but the ladies win this round.

Now if u had said Clapton's good friends George Harrison or Richard Manuel never sold out that would be different.....

----------


## MIke R

no way Clapton sold out..no way....

next?

----------


## andynap

Hey Captain Quint- I like the other avatar better.

----------


## MIke R

yeah  me too..this is just temporary

----------


## andynap

> yeah  me too..this is just temporary




I guess the Great Whites are still around? Richard Dreyfuss too?

----------


## MIke R

great whites have always been around here....the media is late to the party

----------


## Voosh

Jason Mraz is a true talent. But... the real talent is - 



http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p...1:0ifrxqugld6e 

 :Wink:

----------


## carbontwelve

personally speaking, which is not to say it's right or wrong, love both Mayer and Mraz. That said, Jason Mraz brings me up, John Mayer drives me further into my corner, if that's where I'm headed. Both are faves, however, and don't see either as imitations of someone else but their own versions of themselves. Just me, however, and everyone sees it through their own lens, so to speak, no?

----------


## Jeanette

His dad maybe?

----------


## MIke R

> personally speaking, which is not to say it's right or wrong, love both Mayer and Mraz. That said, Jason Mraz brings me up, John Mayer drives me further into my corner, if that's where I'm headed. Both are faves, however, and don't see either as imitations of someone else but their own versions of themselves. Just me, however, and everyone sees it through their own lens, so to speak, no?




dont mind some John Mayer...he did a live CD last summer with one whole CD a three piece band doing blues, which is good...the kid is a slick guitar player...and being a lifelong guitar player myself I can appreciate that....Mraz does nothing for me..cookie cutter crap....but to each his own...

----------


## Voosh

> His dad maybe?




I don't care if that's a snide remark or a real question. I'll check it out. They all are the reason many play music. We all enjoy it. Not bad. 

Only reason I can smile - (not to drop names again, SO I won't,) I've played with many of these folks. Life is special. Doesn't mean sh*t in the end. It's just plain good stuff. I smile. You smile. We all smile. Pretty cool.  


V.

----------


## Jeanette

Uh, dearest Voosh, how could three little words "His dad maybe?" be a snide remark?  It was a bona fide question as they both share a rare last name and are musicians. 

I am inviting Mr. Mraz (the younger) to join me in St. Barths in November.  If he accepts, we can ask him in person if the other dude is his dad.   :p

----------


## Jeanette

> ....Mraz does nothing for me..cookie cutter crap....but to each his own...



And for those of us who enjoy Jason Mraz's music, we kinda already got the point that you think his music is cookie cutter crap...just in case you get the urge to tell us again.   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:

----------


## Voosh

I don't happen to agree with "cookie-cutter" view. I apologize if I overstepped. It's music. Always listen and enjoy - and may the be day better (without all the talent on this planet, not just music, where would we be?)

----------


## Jeanette

Voosh, not his dad - I checked!

I agree about your talent comment.  People passionately pursuing their talents - wherever they may lie - elevates our collective humanity.

Several of my friends who are musicians tell me that they were born with their music already inside them.  Developing their talents let them "pull out" what was already inside them waiting to be discovered.

----------


## MIke R

> we kinda already got the point that you think his music is cookie cutter crap...just in case you get the urge to tell us again.   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:



fear not...the urge will come.....  :Wink:

----------


## Voosh

MikeR, Eric Clapton sold out a couple times (life shifts?) And, as was mentioned by Biscuit - there's one hell of a great slide player rolling in his grave seeing this discussion. Duane Allman! 

[ http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&searchlink=DUANE|ALLMOND&sql=11:fcfixql5ldhe~T1 ] 

Another disclaimer: EC is beyond what most can do or play. He just followed his tastes in different directions (I have the same comment about Jeff Beck.) I still can't resist slapping some coins into a jukebox in a country bar to hear "Lay Down Sally." And, Eric does owe me a beer from somewhere that time in the Carib...   :Wink:   Peace, as always.]

----------


## GramChop

my daughter and i did a girls night out in austin last night.  ate some great sushi and saw jason mraz at the frank erwin center.  again, he did not disappoint!  very enjoyable concert!  great energy!  inspirational lyrics and awesome musicians!

i like what tanlines said, "jason mraz brings me up."  you are so right!

----------


## MIke R

glad I read the concert review before dinner

one mans trash is another mans treasure I suppose..there are some really funny "Jason Mraz sucks" videos circulating on Youtube..check em out...LOL

----------


## Jeanette

Mike, hopefully this will catch you in time for dessert tonight.   :p 

And from what I saw, there were only 3 "Jason Mraz Sucks" youtube videos campared to hundreds of videos from Mraz's global fan club.  Not surprised a bit.

Jason Mraz - Early Acoustic Footage of I'm Yours

----------


## Jeanette

p.s. to Missy.  So glad you and Sarah had a wonderful evening together and enjoyed the concert.

----------


## MIke R

> Mike, hopefully this will catch you in time for dessert tonight.   :p 
> 
> And from what I saw, there were only 3 "Jason Mraz Sucks" youtube videos campared to hundreds of videos from Mraz's global fan club.  Not surprised a bit.
> 
> Jason Mraz - Early Acoustic Footage of I'm Yours




if I hear "Im Yours" ONE MORE TIME

I swear I'm gonna do this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0QqbukAlKQ


you latte sipping yuppies are just too much at times....LOL

----------


## MIke R

PS..I already had dessert

----------


## Jeanette

Okay, at least we both like John Belushi.  That clip was perfect.

I was going to offer to make a mixed CD to play at Andy's lunch in November, but now after the Animal House video I am afraid of what you might do to it.    :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  

Cheers!

----------


## Eddie

I never heard of this guy before these posts. While he's not my style, I wouldn't consider him "cookie cutter". At least in this song, his rhythmic pattern seems different than the usual "clones".

----------


## MIke R

here again..by offering me a listen to  a mix CD, you re assuming I am judging his music while not having listened to it....I have listened to much of it... otherwise I wouldnt say a word one way or another...I hate when people judge something they ve never experienced themselves.......virtually *everything* I have an opinion on in here is based on my actual experience with whatever i have that particular opinion on..otherwise I really don't feel I have the right to an opinion...at least an opinion with any credibility to it...unfortunately that cant be said for everyone in here...  :Wink:

----------


## andynap

I can't believe this guy is getting all this attention- is this last one standing wins??

----------


## MIke R

> I never heard of this guy before these posts. While he's not my style, I wouldn't consider him "cookie cutter". At least in this song, his rhythmic pattern seems different than the usual "clones".




no matter..he'll be gone before you know it and than Starbucks will decide who the next latest and greatest should be...and the lemmings will all fall off the cliff again...LOL

----------


## MIke R

> I can't believe this guy is getting all this attention- is this last one standing wins??



as long as they keep taking the bait?...........

----------


## andynap

Well at least your avatar is changed for the good.

----------


## MIke R

you should have seen what it almost was..LOL

----------


## Jeanette

> here again..by offering me a listen to  a mix CD, you re assuming I am judging his music while not having listened to it....I have listened to much of it... otherwise I wouldnt say a word one way or another...I hate when people judge something they ve never experienced themselves.......virtually *everything* I have an opinion on in here is based on my actual experience with whatever i have that particular opinion on..otherwise I really don't feel I have the right to an opinion...at least an opinion with any credibility to it...unfortunately that cant be said for everyone in here...



Bad day?  

Um, Mike, not assuming anything...quite to the contrary. We get loud and clear that you've listened to Mraz and don't like the guy's music.

Signed,

The Latte Drinking Yuppie

----------


## MIke R

bad day???..not really...typical day at school and in the shops..Cape tomorrow so it gets markedly  better

----------


## Jeanette

That's great, I am glad your day went well.  Have a delightful weekend at the Cape.

----------


## MIke R

thanks...yeah once I get out of school tomorrow afternoon I will jump in the car and put the XM Radio on the Coffee House channel and wait for some sweet Mraz music to serenade me on the way to the Cape

 }:|

----------


## Jeanette

Out of courtesy for the Birthday Boy, I will refrain from any wiseass response that he'd need to jump in and edit.

Enjoy your evening.

----------


## MIke R

there is always PT.....LOL

----------


## GramChop

mmmmm XM coffee house!!!  my fav channel...love me some ray lamontagne, eric hutchinson, jack johnson, delores riordan, brett dennen, david gray...all fav singer/songwriters of mine!!!

hope to see an old favorite austin musician while i'm here...bob schneider!

btw:  thanks, jeanette!  sarah and i had a marvelous evening!  after the concert we had a couple of glasses of wine at a local wine bar and then hopped in a cab and headed home around 2:00am....did i mention i'm too old to stay out that late????

----------


## Biscuit

> mmmmm XM coffee house!!!  my fav channel...love me some ray lamontagne, eric hutchinson, jack johnson, delores riordan, brett dennen, david gray...all fav singer/songwriters of mine!!!




if you go by a starbucks they have a free itunes download code for david gray's "fugitive" fyi. 

no latte purchase necessary  :)  :)

----------


## MIke R

Coffee House is alright...but I have to be in the mood for it...its a good lazy Sunday morning channel..Spectrum is far and away my favorite channel..Deep Tracks too

----------


## GramChop

Got the david gray freebie yesterday!

----------

